# suche besonderes script



## r00r2k (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin nicht sod er Java, PHP Freak ich suche dennoch ein Scrippt das sich bei einem Anmeldeformular alle 20sec autom einlogg ausloggt.

Feldname-user: FELD-USER
Feldnamewd: FELD-PWD

ist soetwas möglich?

MfG


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (21. Aug 2006)

Was meinst du mit einlogg ausloggt?


----------



## AlArenal (21. Aug 2006)

Ich such mir erstmal nen Sachverständigen, der mir den Post ins Deutsche übersetzt...


----------

